# routing



## DarkLordSilver (31. Januar 2002)

wer hat ein tutorial oder kann mir sagen wie ein routing funktioniert und wie mann unter win 2000 server ein routing über ehternet zum token ring macht? 

danke


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

*hmmmm....*

Also mit Token Ring hab ich absolut keine Erfahrung aebr in sachen Routing (ich nehme an DSL ?) würde ich mal auf

http://www.adsl-support.de oder auf
http://www.router-forum.de

nachschaun, das dürfte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (1. Februar 2002)

man dankt


----------



## gui (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *wer hat ein tutorial oder kann mir sagen wie ein routing funktioniert und wie mann unter win 2000 server ein routing über ehternet zum token ring macht?
> 
> danke *



ich versteh die frage jetzt nicht, das routing funzt wie immer 
route add ... und so... aber du brauchst hardware zumindest 2 nic`s mit den entsprechenden schnitstellen 802.3 & 802.5 

gruss daline
bremen

ps . achja  und natürlich die routing protokolle rip ospf etc


----------

